# 2009 Oct 24 Halloween Party



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I went to a Halloween party tonight.

Me and a friend of mine went to this party.
Its a meetup group on the meetup dot com site that my other SA group is on. I am joined with so many SA related groups, but anyways.
The drive was long, and the freeway was traffic.
We got there about an hour late.
Some people were in costumes, and a few people were not.
Pizza, snacks and drinks were all provided.
We talked about things, and played a few games.
People got prizes for the best 'whatever'
My Friend and I left about an hour late too, and we were asking if the hostess needed any help cleaning up or moving things.

It was overall, fun night. just a bit made about the traffic which made us late.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Yay glad you had fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good night, did you dress up? if so what as?


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey! That sounds like you had a great time I went to a meetup.com group once before, the group wasn't for me but I think I am going to give it a try again. I'm really happy for you, that's a great step forward.



TorLin said:


> I went to a Halloween party tonight.
> 
> Me and a friend of mine went to this party.
> Its a meetup group on the meetup dot com site that my other SA group is on. I am joined with so many SA related groups, but anyways.
> ...


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Curious minds want to know. Tory, did you have a costume? If so what was it?

robb


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Sounds like a good night, did you dress up? if so what as?





Happ2beme said:


> Curious minds want to know. Tory, did you have a costume? If so what was it?
> 
> robb


Toad, Happ2beme 
Yes I have a costumed.
I went as Seraph from Matrix 2 and 3.
He was the gatekeeper and the protector of oracle.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice work! ....hey, you already got three boogies for the Air Force triumph! :lol


----------



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

TorLin said:


> I went to a Halloween party tonight.
> 
> Me and a friend of mine went to this party.
> Its a meetup group on the meetup dot com site that my other SA group is on. I am joined with so many SA related groups, but anyways.
> ...


Hey! I just wanted to let you know that when I read your post it inspired me to do the same so I flipped through my local paper and went to a Halloween party! I was so nervous, I even left out at one point but I came back and after a while I was chatting it up with people and I had a good time Thanks for posting.


----------

